# I hear the hex are up on the Au Sable...



## Cool Hand Hodge (Jun 18, 2009)

I hear its on! Can anyone verify for a down stater?


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

Its on!


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

We found hex on the manistee yesterday night.


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I've seen them on the Manistee, and the Ausable in the last two weekends.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

On like donkeykong, Two over twenty have come to my hand already. Gotta love those hex.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

what time of the day are the big one biting best with the hexes


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

QuackerWhacker said:


> I've seen them on the Manistee, and the Ausable in the last two weekends.


Come on! Only a few gas stations have got the hex in the last few days!


----------



## IncredibleHook (Jan 16, 2005)

jmckeon said:


> what time of the day are the big one biting best with the hexes


 Its an after dark explosion, if you have never been in the stream during the hex hatch your in for a life changing experience if your in the right place at the right time.
Heading up tonight to chase them all week, this past weekend hit one that was 22" and several in the high teens.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

is there any particular place or anywhere on the ausable 

I usually fish below mio dam


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

jmckeon said:


> is there any particular place or anywhere on the ausable
> 
> I usually fish below mio dam


 
anywhere on the river is good, but from Mio dam on down is an exceptionally good area to night fish, get there before and if you hit it right, you'll be there long after dark, hex's rarely hatch in the daytime.

it's pretty much just starting from what I was told by a couple reliable sources, i'll be heading up saturday until friday, so i should be able to get out there and do some damage, i'm excited... good luck to everyone out there who's gettin up there


----------



## Cool Hand Hodge (Jun 18, 2009)

Im commin up from Allen Park on wed...ill post my findings! Things are lookin up!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

yes but won't there be an aluminum hatch this weekend too below Mio dam? head further up and you will still hit a hatch and not so many canoers.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

As stated earlier, the hex hatch is a NIGHT time hatch....from a reliable source, they have been coming off on the Ausable around 10:30 (upstream from Parlamee bridge)....I doubt you'll find any canoers that late at night.......


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

fishonjr said:


> As stated earlier, the hex hatch is a NIGHT time hatch....from a reliable source, they have been coming off on the Ausable around 10:30 (upstream from Parlamee bridge)....I doubt you'll find any canoers that late at night.......


Just a few carbon/fiberglass singles coming off and moving much faster than the aluminum variety as they train for the big race:lol:


----------



## Ditka (Jun 24, 2009)

Which Hex's are your favorite?


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

streamertosser said:


> but from Mio dam on down is an exceptionally good area to night fish


Yes, its a good stretch and I caught my largest dry fly brown there on June evening several years ago (23") on an Isonychia pattern. However, hexagenia limbata action is truly limited there to a very few places in the "Mio stretch" of the river. For the hex, try the South Branch or the mainstem above Mio. Good luck...I will be up that way this weekend but fishing new water even further north!


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

streamertosser said:


> anywhere on the river is good, but from Mio dam on down is an exceptionally good area to night fish, get there before and if you hit it right, you'll be there long after dark, hex's rarely hatch in the daytime.
> 
> it's pretty much just starting from what I was told by a couple reliable sources, i'll be heading up saturday until friday, so i should be able to get out there and do some damage, i'm excited... good luck to everyone out there who's gettin up there


I am no expert by any means, but I heard that there is very little Hex activity below Mio as the bottom (rocky & gravel) does not support that type of May Fly.

Above the Mio pond is what I have heard as the bottom is softer/silt.

If this is not correct please correct me as I would love to try fishing below mio as I have a camp closer to that stretch.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

8nchuck said:


> I am no expert by any means, but I heard that there is very little Hex activity below Mio as the bottom (rocky & gravel) does not support that type of May Fly.
> 
> Above the Mio pond is what I have heard as the bottom is softer/silt.
> 
> If this is not correct please correct me as I would love to try fishing below mio as I have a camp closer to that stretch.


You are right, VERY FEW HEX below Mio. Isonychia are decent sized bugs and bring up nice fish up but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for a hex hatch down there.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Ditka said:


> Which Hex's are your favorite?


I assume you mean pattern?

Simple tie, nothing fancy but durable and floats like a cork (which is nice at night when you can't see your fly)

-yellow foam extended body
-moose mane tail
-#8 dry fly hook
-palmered dun hackle, trimmed on the bottom

It ain't purty, but the fish seem to like it.


----------

